# Launcher Pro



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

Is Launcher Pro not available for Bionic? I cannot find it in market


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

yes, it's available. try it on the computer https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fede.launcher


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> yes, it's available. try it on the computer https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fede.launcher


Thanks!!


----------

